# Strange Behaviour



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 24, 2010)

I took some footage yesterday of some action that was happening across the road.

A few years ago I raised a raven chick.

This is one of the ravens that Tookie hangs with, could be Tookies offspring.

Anyway, it hates windowwipers and dosnt seem to like his chest feathers either.

YouTube - ssssnakeman's Channel
YouTube - ssssnakeman's Channel


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 24, 2010)

well someones up for a new rubber ......unreal Baz


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 24, 2010)

that bird has some serious issues,..hahahaha


----------

